

Rubicon development: Can anyone help us become successful developers? - steeleduncan
http://www.rubicondev.com/blog/can-anyone-help-us-become-successful-developers-pretty-please/

======
steeleduncan
This is not related to me at all, I just like their games, amd they seem like
a group in need of good advice.

